# Recommendations on a Fun/Fish Boat for $20,000 or less



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, me and my father have been looking at getting a boat for about 2 years now. We hope this is the year. 

I went to the boat show and found a starcraft deckboat with a fishing package for $19500 on trailer.That seemed like a great price after looking at some of the others. I don't remember the length right off hand. It had a suzuki 4 stroke OB. I have looked at a lot of boats and have been really confused by the many available options, but I really thought this one had a good mix of fishing and fun. About the only thing I saw this one couldnt do my friends CC could do was the use of downriggers for trolling and the ability to go far in the gulf.

My future boat:<UL><LI>It will be kept in my yard</LI><LI>Pulled with my V8 Dodge Dakota 4x4 2002. This is not a RAMbut it's no FORD RANGER either. 4.7 L V8 235 HP 4x4</LI><LI>Should not cost a fortune in gas, single engine is fine</LI><LI>Will most likely be used in rivers, bays, and bayous for fishing but would like to the ability to go out in the gulf on good days. Im not going to the oil rings mind you, but maybe just a few miles out now and then.</LI><LI>I don't waterski. I don't wakeboard. Not ruling out that possibility though.</LI><LI>I like an "attractive boat" and this one we looked at was red and it looked hot. Not saying that is a top priority, but it is on the list. </LI><LI>Will be using it for leisure often , whether out by the base or crab island, I plan onsoaking up sun, drinking beer, so it should hold 5 or so peopleincluding a couple of women ( sister, girlfriend, etc )</LI>[/list]

I would love to hear your opinions on Starcraft and your recommendations on what would fit my needs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

I guess the price is mostly dependant upon the length. So hard to tell you whether it's worth the $19,500 or not. I will tell you this. I have a 21' SeaRay Sundeck with a 305 I/O until recently. I just purchased a 2003 SeaSwirl Walkaround with a cuddy cabin and 200 HP Yamaha O/B. I thought I would use the SeaRay to fish and also as a leisure boat. Reality is I used it for leisure and only twice for fishing. Too much vinyl, if you know what I mean. Took my wife once and she managed to put the hook in the vinyl seats at least twice. I now have a boat to FISH and if needed can haul people for fun as well. If you're looking for a boat to fish in I would consider a fishing boat and not a deck boat. Just my two cents. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

figure out what your gonna do the fish or ride... you can ride in a fishing boat... but fishing in a riding boat is much more dificult except for the ocassional short fishing stops durring a day of riding....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Spanky45 (4/7/2009)*I guess the price is mostly dependant upon the length. So hard to tell you whether it's worth the $19,500 or not. I will tell you this. I have a 21' SeaRay Sundeck with a 305 I/O until recently. I just purchased a 2003 SeaSwirl Walkaround with a cuddy cabin and 200 HP Yamaha O/B. I thought I would use the SeaRay to fish and also as a leisure boat. Reality is I used it for leisure and only twice for fishing. Too much vinyl, if you know what I mean. Took my wife once and she managed to put the hook in the vinyl seats at least twice. I now have a boat to FISH and if needed can haul people for fun as well. If you're looking for a boat to fish in I would consider a fishing boat and not a deck boat. Just my two cents. Good luck whatever you decide.


Ok.. its about 20 ft I guess, here's a link to the website, but the pictures really don't do it much justice. Im open to all suggestions in this price range and length!!

http://www.starcraftmarine.com/Showroom/Model.aspx?TypeId=7&SeriesId=151&ModelId=1001&Type=Deckboat&Series=Limited%20OB&Model=2009%20OB


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Nice boat, however, really think about this purchase and your intended useage. The layout looks good and yes you can fish from her but ask yourself some questions (if you haven't already). Can't go very far off shore without a deep hull design...trust me I tried in the SeaRay and it's no fun. Also the vinyl seats take a real beating if your fishing. No matter how hard you try someone will sink a hook in a seat. I would make your decision based upon how it will be used the most.....if you are going to fish in it mostly then find another boat, but if used for pleasure then you've probably made the right choice. And for what it's worth think about resale. SeaRay's hold their value, even in hard economic times. Again good luck and no matteryour choice you'll love boating.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

CC fishing boat!! Fish first recreation second!! If it doesnt catch fish in my opinion it is not a boat. I have a KenCraft Challenger 206 and I run within 35 miles of the pass (very conservitive) with no problems. Similar to the horns the same size. Very good on fuel and still get to catch fish.:usaflag


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Spanky45 (4/7/2009)*Nice boat, however, really think about this purchase and your intended useage. The layout looks good and yes you can fish from her but ask yourself some questions (if you haven't already). Can't go very far off shore without a deep hull design...trust me I tried in the SeaRay and it's no fun. Also the vinyl seats take a real beating if your fishing. No matter how hard you try someone will sink a hook in a seat. I would make your decision based upon how it will be used the most.....if you are going to fish in it mostly then find another boat, but if used for pleasure then you've probably made the right choice. And for what it's worth think about resale. SeaRay's hold their value, even in hard economic times. Again good luck and no matteryour choice you'll love boating.


I like searays, and Id love to have a searay for fun, but they dont make any fishing boats that I know of? Or any fun boats with fishing features? The boat I was looking at was the "Vectra OB Fish" it has live wells, rodholders, etc. The carpet snaps out. It has bass boat type seats up front so you can sit on the bow and fish. But I hear you guys about the seats getting snagged, cut, etc.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *ReelDuel (4/8/2009)*CC fishing boat!! Fish first recreation second!! If it doesnt catch fish in my opinion it is not a boat. I have a KenCraft Challenger 206 and I run within 35 miles of the pass (very conservitive) with no problems. Similar to the horns the same size. Very good on fuel and still get to catch fish.:usaflag


Center consoles are all about fishing. Wish is fine, until you want to haul a few people around. My friend has a 31' cape horn. The ride is brutal, and it has crap for seating. Thats fine when you are fishing but the ride out there is not going to be friendly to my girlfriend, sister, etc. It has the drivers seat then a cushion in the bow area. Thats it. Great fishing boat. Perhaps someone makes a more "comfy" cc? 

What would the 2nd best fishing boat... walkaround? 

What about some of the dual consoles and cuddy cabins. If Im getting my terms mixed up forgive me I am still learning about boats.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

You might consider a Dual Console (DC). I've included a link for the Seaswirl (the one I have). It has more range and fishing features than many fishing boats and it also has the booze cruise comfort your looking for. Don't get me wrong, it doesn't fish as well as a CC and I wouldn't fish the rigs even if I do have the range but it's a good all around boat. You won't get a new one for 20K but they aregood boats (IMO). Good luck with your choice but I will tell add..."I think" a deck boat here is a bad choice. It will beat you to death onthe bay and your pleasure crew will get soaked (the guy across the canal from me has one).

http://www.seaswirl.com/models.cfm?model=626


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll add that deck boats will beat you up compared to a CC or dual console. I would take your time and look around more. I have a Nautic Star 2000 Offshore CC and it's equipped to go offshore or hang out at Crab Island. It's a deep V with a seat in front of the console and then a cushion up front over the fish cooler in the bow that can be taken out when fishing. It also has two jump seats in the back that can fold down for fishing. Comfortably it seats 6-8 for the Crab Island trips or take the cushion out and fold the jumpseats and you can take 4 fishing. I love it. I had a bow rider before this boat (similar hull to a deck boat) and it beat me up coming across Choctawhatchee Bay in 2-3 foot seas. The Nautic Star cuts through2-3 like butter and isa lot smoother when going over the wakes of approaching boats when travelingto and from Destin. A new one will cost you around $30K though but with the way things are these days you might be able to find a really good dealat some of the dealerships.

If I were in the market for a boat in the Destin areaI would go to Sunrise Marine just to the West of Hurlburt Field on Hwy 98. They currently havealmost 100 bank repos that they are trying to sell for the banks. You don't have tohaggle with the sales person. You just look at the boat and make them an offer and then theyask the bank if they'll acceptthat offer. The bank usuallycounter offers but from what I'm hearing there are deals to be made. A friend of mine just bought a Robalo there for about 40% below MSRP. Good luck!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

If ya wanta go ridin in a CC.....Go git some beanbags.....Best ride in the boat!!!!!!

George


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Speckulator (4/8/2009)*If ya wanta go ridin in a CC.....Go git some beanbags.....Best ride in the boat!!!!!!
> 
> George


Damn good idea! I think I'll get one to put on the seat in the bow over the fish locker! My son loves to sit up there now, just wait till he's tries it with a bean bag!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

You can get some elcheapo ones at wallyworld that might last a year or go to www.esearider.com and get some that'll last several years!!!!!

George


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *69Viking (4/8/2009)*I'll add that deck boats will beat you up compared to a CC or dual console. I would take your time and look around more. I have a Nautic Star 2000 Offshore CC and it's equipped to go offshore or hang out at Crab Island. It's a deep V with a seat in front of the console and then a cushion up front over the fish cooler in the bow that can be taken out when fishing. It also has two jump seats in the back that can fold down for fishing. Comfortably it seats 6-8 for the Crab Island trips or take the cushion out and fold the jumpseats and you can take 4 fishing. I love it. I had a bow rider before this boat (similar hull to a deck boat) and it beat me up coming across Choctawhatchee Bay in 2-3 foot seas. The Nautic Star cuts through2-3 like butter and isa lot smoother when going over the wakes of approaching boats when travelingto and from Destin. A new one will cost you around $30K though but with the way things are these days you might be able to find a really good dealat some of the dealerships.
> 
> If I were in the market for a boat in the Destin areaI would go to Sunrise Marine just to the West of Hurlburt Field on Hwy 98. They currently havealmost 100 bank repos that they are trying to sell for the banks. You don't have tohaggle with the sales person. You just look at the boat and make them an offer and then theyask the bank if they'll acceptthat offer. The bank usuallycounter offers but from what I'm hearing there are deals to be made. A friend of mine just bought a Robalo there for about 40% below MSRP. Good luck!


Ok you guys have pretty much talked me out of it. But I have not found that much boat for 20,000 on the trailer ANYWHERE and I have done some looking. 

I am really liking the look of this dual console hydra sporthttp://www.hydrasports.com/minfo.cfm?mid=5439&section=Introits a dc lots of seating and can handle the off shore, probably out of my price range though


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *choppedliver (4/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (4/8/2009)*I'll add that deck boats will beat you up compared to a CC or dual console. I would take your time and look around more. I have a Nautic Star 2000 Offshore CC and it's equipped to go offshore or hang out at Crab Island. It's a deep V with a seat in front of the console and then a cushion up front over the fish cooler in the bow that can be taken out when fishing. It also has two jump seats in the back that can fold down for fishing. Comfortably it seats 6-8 for the Crab Island trips or take the cushion out and fold the jumpseats and you can take 4 fishing. I love it. I had a bow rider before this boat (similar hull to a deck boat) and it beat me up coming across Choctawhatchee Bay in 2-3 foot seas. The Nautic Star cuts through2-3 like butter and isa lot smoother when going over the wakes of approaching boats when travelingto and from Destin. A new one will cost you around $30K though but with the way things are these days you might be able to find a really good dealat some of the dealerships.
> ...


Seriously, check out Sunrise Marine. http://www.destinsunrisemarine.com/inventory.asp?ft=19&ft2=26 The boats that say "bid" are bank repos. A buddy of mine accepted a bid on a Robalo for $41kthat had an MSRP of over $70k.Find something you likeand don't be scared to bid low.The banks will counter offer you, they're repos, they need to unload them.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Will do! Going TOMORROW


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

I know of a 21' Cobia WA with a cuddy cabin and a 200 HP Yamaha with 166 hours on her. I think the owner wants $24k with a alum tandem axle trailer. If interested I'll try and get you his phone number.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Spent the WHOLE DAY looking at boats. Found one big companyI won't name, and I would never buy a boat from them after experiencing their crappy customer service.

I found a 21 ft BRAND NEW CENTER CONSOLE Carolina Skiff today 2100CC OFFSHORE today with seating enought to satisfy my comfort requirements, for $25k without trailer. Comes with a yamaha 150 four stroke. http://carolinaskiff.com/cgibin/listman/exec/search.cgi?search=1&marknew=0&lfield1_keyword=2100CC&user_num=1&template=_publish_listing_SC.html

Only has 16 inches of draft, so figured I could still use it on the flats, as well as the occasional off shore jaunt if I get that adventurous.

Should I grab it? I thought that was a pretty damn good deal considering a "bank repo" robalo was 47k for a 22 ft Dual Console

I still like the dual console look and feel. 

Also, I really liked the Sea Hunt Escape 186 LE http://seahuntboats.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=88

Shallower draft, better economy, dual console, 115hp Yamaha 4 stroke, lighter, and I still think plenty of boat for me. Not sure if this would be considered off shore capable or not. Im trying to figure out if that is really even a big deal to me. $23k WITH trailer was their first offer. 

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated. You guys have helped me a lot already


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *seacapt (4/8/2009)*You might consider a Dual Console (DC). I've included a link for the Seaswirl (the one I have). It has more range and fishing features than many fishing boats and it also has the booze cruise comfort your looking for.
> 
> http://www.seaswirl.com/models.cfm?model=626


I also would suggest you seriously consider a dual console. When I was looking for a boat a couple of years ago, I wanted a center console for fishing, but my wife wanted a bowrider for cruising around. We looked at alot of boats, and finally decided on a 2004 20' SeaHunt DC with 150 Yamaha 2 stroke. It has bow seating w/ removable cushions, a built-in cooler in the portside console dash,and plenty of cupholders - so my wife is happy. It has flush mounted rod holders, a live well, raw water washdown, an insulated fish box in the bow, and no carpeting - so I'm happy.

We boughtthe boat in 2006at Destin Sunrise Marine in Mary Esther. It had less than 50 hours on the motor, and we got boat, trailer, dock lines, anchor, stern light, bumpers, PFDs, pretty much everything you would need, for less than $18K. I'm sure we would have paid a bit more for a 4 stroke, but I couldn't be happier with our purchase. It has done everything that we have asked out of it - and then some.

Good luck!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *timman (4/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *seacapt (4/8/2009)*You might consider a Dual Console (DC). I've included a link for the Seaswirl (the one I have). It has more range and fishing features than many fishing boats and it also has the booze cruise comfort your looking for.
> ...


I would love to find a slightly used Seahunt!! DC style is defintely my #1 choice. That's what I was looking at today! See previous post. But this one was only an 18 6


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Found this on CraigsList...

http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/1111357787.html


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *choppedliver (4/7/2009)*<UL><LI>I don't wakeboard.


ha. it'd be a lot cooler if you did!
















> *choppedliver (4/8/2009)*The ride is brutal,


invest in bean bags. you'll never complain again about the ride.</LI>[/list]


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Went to the nautic star dealer in foley yesterday. Loved their DC boat, 20 ft. Now I gotta figure out how to pay for it  Anyone got a good lead on boat financing ?


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Try Gulf Winds Federal Credit Union. Good folks and approval in no time. Rates are good too.


----------

